

Signs that you're a good programmer - greenyoda
http://www.yacoset.com/Home/signs-that-you-re-a-good-programmer/

======
analog31
I read both the "good" and "bad" programmer articles, and must now confess:

1\. I'm a "fantastic" programmer who is "destined for more."

2\. I'm a bad programmer.

------
elliptic
The number-one sign appears to be: You're like the author

------
TheDong
Sign that you're a bad person (pronounced 'karma whore'): Relinking something
that is already practically linked at the top of HN. Seriously, this is linked
at the top of the article currently at the top of hn
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9167008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9167008)).
You don't have to link us and this is a clear and dumb grab at stupid
imaginary points.

The number of slots on the front page are limited at a given time. This is
already effectively on the front page, so re-posting it is effectively wasting
a slot.

~~~
greenyoda
_" Seriously, this is linked at the top of the article currently at the top of
hn"_

Nobody in the original thread has commented on this other article yet, and I
thought it was different enough and interesting enough that it could provoke a
discussion of its own. Sorry to have offended you, but I post stuff because I
think it contributes to HN, not to get points. Also, if an article doesn't get
upvoted, it falls off the front page very quickly.

